# My New website...



## Cruentus (Jul 5, 2004)

I have a new website is up. I am just using Geocities til' I get a little better at this sort of thing.

There are a whole bunch of technical errors that I'll be fixing over the course over the next week.

I was wondering what you think of the content? Looking for constructive criticism on the presentation too (keep in mind, I am no Bob Hubbard...I am an amatur here!).

Site: http://www.geocities.com/paul_janulis/Home.html

Thanks,
 :asian: 
Paul


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I have a new website is up. I am just using Geocities til' I get a little better at this sort of thing.
> 
> There are a whole bunch of technical errors that I'll be fixing over the course over the next week.
> 
> ...




First and foremost I really hate pop-ups. If you expect lots of repeat visitors, migrating to a non pop up site would be good.

I will review the rest later, when I have time and can deal with those pesky pop-ups


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 5, 2004)

Personally speaking I am uncomfortable with the use of the word "clan".


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 5, 2004)

Maybe replace the word "clan" with "kwoon"


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 5, 2004)

I read the first page.  Took awhile, but, very informative.  You try very hard to sound genuine.  I don't know if you need to try that hard, but from what I know of you so far Paul, you don't skimp on effort.

Congratulations on your site, I think it's pretty good (needs video)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dan


----------



## sungkit (Jul 5, 2004)

Congratulations Paul. The effort wil be appreciated by those interested in arnis.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey Paul,

Some initial comments...very informational on the club and club history, however some important information is nested inside that might be deserving of its own category, like 'Core Concepts".  Maybe try to find other  pieces to fit into seperate catagories to create more of a hierarchy of information? I say this to try and cut down on the scrolling and the intimidating amount of reading that the viewer is presented with. You may also try breaking it up with graphics or photos.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback so far guys!

This being my first experience with HTML and web design, I am a total amature. Bob Hubbard is probably sitting behind his keyboard, laughing at me sadistically!  :wink1: 

I agree with breaking up the text a bit...I plan to update and improve on it frequently. There are a lot of asthetical errors, as well as gramatical errors that need to be taken care of. Also...I hate pop ups too!  :miffer: I hope to have my own domain name within the next 3 to 6 months, so that will take care of that. I didn't want to jump in with a domain name before I knew what I was getting into. It's a slow working process, ya know!  

Also, Harold, I know what you mean by the word "clan." I had not thought of the negative connotations of the word until well after I had written everything up. This is the one thing that I have uncertainties about as well...although it is spelled Clann, not Klan  , however, the spelling doesn't change the way it rolls off the tounge. I struggled with that name because in my heritage, Clann was used by Irish Tarters and Scottish Highlanders, and it usually denoted a band of warriors. Yes, very much like "tribe," except that Clann's were not always bound by family name. Clann's were sometimes bound by "trade" or "mission" if it is a group of warriors. We are but a small band bound by "trade" (Eskrima/combative arts) and mission (to better ourselves through combative education), so I thought the word was fitting. However, I know that in some parts of the world, "clan" has a totally different meaning, and one that I don't want to imply. This is fusterating to me, because I feel like a group of people basterdized my culture for a very filthy agenda. So...the question is, is the word "Clann" something that you think people can live with, or do you think that the connotations are still so negative with the word, that using will cause a problem? Feedback, please.

btw...like anyones martial arts journey, this is a working process. So I like feedback, and changes and improvements will be made as things progress.

Thanks again, all!

Paul Janulis   :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 6, 2004)

Ahhhh, that's why you spell it that way.  Clann has a close-knit group feeling.  Yes, break up the type.  Othewise, it looks good.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Paul,

I know that you met well so I only stated my personal discomfort with the word "clan".  I am sure the "k" version came from the english form which came from the irish origin.

I am not in the business of telling anyone what to do and will not do so now either.

If you want to market only the Irish and Scots, then you will have no problems! 

Harold


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 6, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Paul,
> 
> I know that you met well so I only stated my personal discomfort with the word "clan".  I am sure the "k" version came from the english form which came from the irish origin.
> Harold



Hey Harold, at one seminar I was wearing an Andres Bonifacio/Katipunan T-shirt that had a small "KKK" flag on it. I din't realize it until the Professor pointed it out.  Being a true diplomat Professor gave a good history lesson and explained to everyone around what the KKK stands for in Filipino history. For those that don't know...Kataastaasang, Kagalanggalangang Katipunan ng mga Anak ng Bayan (roughly translated as The Highest and Most Respectable Society of the Sons of the People).

I guess my point is there are coincidences in different cultures that could offend other people without intent.  So even though I know what it means, I hardly wear it anymore (just at home) out of respect for others.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 6, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Hey Harold, at one seminar I was wearing an Andres Bonifacio/Katipunan T-shirt that had a small "KKK" flag on it. I din't realize it until the Professor pointed it out.  Being a true diplomat Professor gave a good history lesson and explained to everyone around what the KKK stands for in Filipino history. For those that don't know...Kataastaasang, Kagalanggalangang Katipunan ng mga Anak ng Bayan (roughly translated as The Highest and Most Respectable Society of the Sons of the People).
> 
> I guess my point is there are coincidences in different cultures that could offend other people without intent.  So even though I know what it means, I hardly wear it anymore (just at home) out of respect for others.



Percisely why I am not totally sure I will be sticking with the word "Clann;" I'll wait and see after more feedback.

It's a shame that one bad group ruins a bunch of stuff for other good groups and cultures (your Filipino historical reference, my European one).


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Percisely why I am not totally sure I will be sticking with the word "Clann;" I'll wait and see after more feedback.
> 
> It's a shame that one bad group ruins a bunch of stuff for other good groups and cultures (your Filipino historical reference, my European one).



Hi Paul,

No harm, no foul.  I know that you mean well and I see your appreciation for your roots, which is an excellent thing!!!

I was just giving my personal feedback.

I didn't even offer a suggestion to change the word to "kwoon", which means school in chinese.

If someone had ill intent or was ignorant concerning naming a group, then  this saying would ring true:
"C'est plus qu'un crime, c'est une faute!!!" : "It is worse than a crime, it is a blunder!!!" 

On that note, I am done.

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 6, 2004)

Paul,

I read though the rest of your site. Aside from the few comments I had earlier, and considering your disclaimer of not being a pro web designer, it looks good!  You inspired me to add more content to our site (or at least finish it)!  Not sure if other people are seeing it as i am (I'm on a Mac) but the photo on the home page isn't scaling right for me.

Andy


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 6, 2004)

I like how you reference and honour the teachers that you've had, as well as providing links for further research.  Shows honesty and integrity.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 6, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I like how you reference and honour the teachers that you've had, as well as providing links for further research.  Shows honesty and integrity.



Thank you sir!

Within the week, as soon as I can figure out to do it on HTML, I'll be able to actually "link" to the sites I referenced. I may just retype it all via text-box to get it done....once again, now I know why Bob H gets paid the big bucks!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2004)

You could get MS FrontPage or the like to help you build the site.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 6, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> You could get MS FrontPage or the like to help you build the site.



I have it on my mom's computer (she lives near me), but I am not sure how to convert what I do on frontpage to the actual geocities site.

It's probably really easy...but I still have a lot to learn!  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 6, 2004)

If GeoCities uploads *.html pages just save your files in FrontPage, Word, or whatever to  a *.html format.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 6, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> If GeoCities uploads *.html pages just save your files in FrontPage, Word, or whatever to  a *.html format.



Ahh...I will look into that. Thanks for the advice!  :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 8, 2004)

It is official...I changed the name of my group to...

Tulisan Eskrima Gild

I listened to some of the suggestions, and made some modifications.

There are still a lot more modifications to come...

thanks for all the advice....stay tuned!

Paul


----------



## coreymin (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey:


I checked out the website, looks very informative.

I used geocities for mine, I just upgraded the site to Pro version and it gives you the option for Frontpage free...

I used Publisher 98 to do the template and write the HTML code for me, then somewhere in the toolbox for geocities, it has a section where you can cut and paste HTML code, so its real easy.  I've no experience in HTML except Geocities.

Good job, when I get around to it, I should like to put a link to your site...that ok?  Maybe you could put one on for my site...

Corey


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice looking site, lots of good information.  I always thought it was spelled Guild.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 16, 2004)

coreymin said:
			
		

> Good job, when I get around to it, I should like to put a link to your site...that ok?  Maybe you could put one on for my site...
> 
> Corey



No problem sir! I'll get a link up for your upcoming conference... :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Nice looking site, lots of good information.  I always thought it was spelled Guild.



Thanks Rob!

Guild is spelled with a 'U' today..."Gild" is the old medievel spelling, so I felt that would be fitting for my group.  :ultracool


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 16, 2004)

coreymin said:
			
		

> Hey:
> 
> 
> I checked out the website, looks very informative.
> ...



Hey Corey...I got your link on my E-zine!  :ultracool


----------



## OULobo (Jul 23, 2004)

Paul

I saw a link to your new website on Keating's site today. Pretty cool.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 23, 2004)

Misspost...


----------



## coreymin (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Paul:

Still working on putting your link on the wrcma website.

Doing a move from WA to MA, will get that up ASAP.

Thanks,

Corey


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 23, 2004)

coreymin said:
			
		

> Hey Paul:
> 
> Still working on putting your link on the wrcma website.
> 
> ...



Thank you sir...much appreciated!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 23, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> Paul
> 
> I saw a link to your new website on Keating's site today. Pretty cool.



Oh...you saw my link on his website! lol  :rofl: 

I totally misunderstood you, I thought you were saying you liked my link to his site... then I logged on to his site today, and saw that he linked to my site... now I see what you mean. Yea...that was pretty cool.

I feel totally honored that he linked to my site! He is an inspiration to me...and I liked his E-zine, which inspired me to do my E-zine!


----------

